# SQL, ganze Tabelle abfragen



## trash (16. Sep 2010)

Hey,

ich habe folgenden Code:


```
public gui()
    {
      
         Connection myCon;
    Statement myStmt;
    try{
      Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
      myCon = DriverManager.getConnection(
              "jdbc:mysql://localhost",
              "root","");
      myStmt = myCon.createStatement();
      ResultSet result = myStmt.executeQuery(
         "SELECT * FROM cds ");
      while (result.next()){
        System.out.println(result.getString("titel")); // GIBT MIR NUR EINE SPALTE AUS
      }
      myCon.close();
    }
    catch (Exception sqlEx){
      System.err.println(sqlEx);
      System.out.println("ERROR");
    }
```

Ich möchte gerne Inhalte aus meiner MySQL Datenbank auslesen, bekomme es aber nur hin, dass er mir immer eine Spalte von Oben nach Unten Ausgibt. Ich möchte aber, dass er mir Alle Spalten ausgibt.

Also z.B

Spalte 1, Spalte 2,
Wert 1, Wert 2
Wert 1, Wert 2

Wie bekomme ich das hin? Mit meinem Code, schaffe ich es nur eine Spalte abzufragen: Mein weiteres Problem: Ich muss den Namen des Spalts eingeben. ("titel") Wie kann ich das umgehen? Ich möchte gerne dynamischer Programmieren und mir einfach alle Spalten ausgeben!

Grüße
trash


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Sep 2010)

trash hat gesagt.:


> Wie bekomme ich das hin? Mit meinem Code, schaffe ich es nur eine Spalte abzufragen: Mein weiteres Problem: Ich muss den Namen des Spalts eingeben. ("titel") Wie kann ich das umgehen? Ich möchte gerne dynamischer Programmieren und mir einfach alle Spalten ausgeben!



1) Naja, hol dir eben auch die anderen Strings/Werte mit den get-Methoden ?!?!
ResultSet (Java Platform SE 6)
2) du kannst auch den Index angeben anstelle den Namen! (siehe Link)


----------



## tfa (16. Sep 2010)

Schau dir die Methode getMetaData() in ResultSet an.


----------



## z-mon (16. Sep 2010)

Also entweder du machst es, wie eRaaaa schon erwähnt hat, mit getString( ) bzw. getInt( ) oder, wenn du baust dir deine Ausgabe bereits im SQL String zusammen. Dann brauchst du auch nur auf eine Spalte zugreifen.

Grüße


----------

